# Favorite anemone



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Love the color on this guy, he's grown a bit (thanks to a maroon clown! )


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how does a clownfish help an anenome grow?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow looks nice.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

all i see is a big white box?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wow another cool, but huge pic, please resize


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

cool, What is that thing to the right of the zoos?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> how does a clownfish help an anenome grow?


 the clown feeds the anenome food.

looks sweet


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The clown literally shoves food down its throat! The pink area Andrew? That's the base of a moving Xenia polyp. It needs to move farther away because that clown sometimes tries to feed it (it doesn't appreciate it the same way as the anemone! ).


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hareball said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > how does a clownfish help an anenome grow?
> ...


 I presume that the manner in which they 'feed' the anenome is by discharging leftovers from their gills and/or the anenome feeds off their fecal matter?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Hareball said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


its like how a bird feeds its chicks...takes food in its mouth rushes over to the anenome and spits it out onto its tenicles(sp?)from there the anenome moves it for feeding


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

holy CRAP, they actively feed it?! wow, i had no idea. Thats fuckin cool


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice anemone
and i dident know how they fed them either
thatnks for the info


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> holy CRAP, they actively feed it?! wow, i had no idea. Thats fuckin cool


 absofrekinglutley!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

yeah, my sebae shoves food into his anemone too.. every piece of shrimp i drop in is shoved into the anemone.. gets annoying sometimes.. since the other fish dont get none.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The clowns do get a little carried away! I'm not sure if I want him long term for the reef, a yellow tang does keep him in check, though. (don't mess with those 'switch-blades'! )


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

nice!

do u have a full tank shot? id like to see your aquascaping.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've had some complications that are making that tank less
than attractive (algae, moved some live rock out, dead elegance coral, etc.)
I'll get a good pic when I get it back together.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice! Looks like he is gonna split to me. Does anybody else think so?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I wish, he grew about three times this size since then, no split...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

When these things get a lil stressed they will split. There have been quite a few people i know that theirs split just after them being shipped.
Maybe the clown harassed it enough to.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Again, man do I wish. I've heard of stressing techniques to get lots of splitting, not sure if I'm willing to try it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I must have salt soon.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That is sweet!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I must have salt soon.


 Save up!!! It's funny how I have no extra cash these days.

Actually, it's not _that _funny....
















I avoided salt for many many years, but I still dig f/w the most!


----------

